# Frösche ertränken Vögel im Gartenteich



## Teichforum.info (29. Jan. 2004)

Hallo,

In unserer Tageszeitung war heute folgender Artikel zu lesen:

__ Frösche fressen nicht nur Insekten, sondern ertränken sogar Vögel im Gartenteich. Nach Beobachtungen des deutschen Vogelkundlers Jochen Wittenberg schwimmt das Tier auf einen trinkenden Vogel zu und springt ihn an. Falle das Opfer ins Wasser, packe der Jäger zu unddrücke seine Beute unter die Oberfläche, berichtet das Magazin "National Geographic Deutschland" in seiner Februar-Ausgabe. Allerdings könne der Räuber seinen Fang wegen dessen Grösse nicht fressen. Zudem würde der spitze Vogelschnabel den Frosch von innen wie eine Lanze durchbohren. In Wittenberg's Gartenteich seien auf diese Weise bereits zwölf Singvögel gestorben. Dem Magazin zufolge greifen Frösche alles an, was sie überwältigen können, auch __ Schnecken, Mäuse oder __ Eidechsen.

Gottseidank sind an unseren Teichen keine Ochsenfrösche angesiedelt, sonst wären unsere Hunde, Katzen und Kleinkinder gefährdet


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Jan. 2004)

Hallo Roland,

ich weiss nicht, soll man das glauben ?

Zunächst einmal ist richtig: __ Frösche haben kein angeborenes "Wissen" darüber, was sich zum Fressen eignet und was nicht. Es geht nach dem Prinzip Learning-by-doing: Erst mal rein in den Schlund - und was sticht, nicht schmeckt oder sonst nicht geniessbar ist wieder ausspucken und künftig nicht wieder fressen. Weiter ist richtig, dass sich (männliche) Frösche, einmal vom sexuellen Wahn überrannt, an alles klammern, was grösser ist als sie selbst und es zu begatten suchen. Weibliche Frösche sind teils erheblich gösser als männliche. Also schmeissen sich die Männchen nicht nur an Weibchen, sondern auch an Fische, grössere andere Männchen und alles mögliche weitere Getier heran und versuchen, Kinder zu machen. Daher kommt die Mär, Frösche würden Fische erwürgen - tatsächlich sind es Unfälle im Liebestaumel.

Nun aber Vögel. Keine Ahnung, ob Frösche der irrigen Meinung sein _können_, dass man auch Vögel begatten kann. Selbst wenn (Vögel sind ja nun einem Froschweibchen ausgesprochen unähnlich) ist es keine Mordgier, sondern der Frühling halt. Dass Frösche versuchen, die Vögel zu fressen, halte ich schon für sehr unwahrscheinlich. Zu gewaltig ist der Grössenunterschied, als dass man noch von Trial and Error ausgehen könnte.

Viel einsichtiger wäre aus meiner Sicht da schon, wenn der von Dir genannte Ochsenfrosch mit Nachbar's Katze oder dem Meerschwein von Sohnemann versuchen würde, seine Art zu erhalten   .

Diese Vogelkundler sind immer so empfindlich ! Ich würde die Natur gewähren lassen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. Jan. 2004)

Hallo Stefan,

die Nachricht kam von der deutschen Presseagentur(dpa) und war mir auch sehr unwahrscheinlich, darum habe ich sie ins Forum gesetzt!


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. Jan. 2004)

Hallo,
ist ja kaum zu glauben.__ Frösche töten Vögel?

Wenn das Hitchkock erleben würde - hieß sein nächster Film:

Die Frösche  

Was es alles gibt.

Tse tse tse

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Apr. 2004)

ich habe davon gelesen, dass erdkrötenmännchen an manchen teichwirtschaften enormen schaden verursacht haben! wenn nähmlich kein weibchen verfügber war haben sich die vieher in den augenhöhlen von karpfen festgeklammert bis diese tot waren...klingt unwahrscheinlich hab aber bilder davon gesehen!
mfg thomas


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Thomas,

das nun wieder klingt mir doch eher wahrscheinlich: Bei Fröschen (und offenbar auch bei __ Kröten) sind die Weibchen grösser als die Männchen. Die Mânnchen klammern sich in ihrem Drang an alles, was grösser ist als sie selbst: Weibchen, grössere andere Männchen, Holzstücke ... und eben auch Fische (sollten sie sie denn erwischen). Bei Vögeln müsste es eben so sein, dass sie die trinkenden Tiere anspringen und sich ausreichend festklammern können. Auch, wenn die sich wehren. Was ich eben bezweifle.

Bei massenweisem Auftreten kann ich mir allerdings vorstellen, dass sich das während der Brunft als Problem für die Fischwirtschaft darstellt.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Tandyts (12. Aug. 2019)

Hallo, es ist leider keine Legende. In unserem Teich hatten wir 2 tote Vögel und wir mussten erstaunt beobachten, dass unsere __ Frösche diese regelrecht jagen. Nachdem wir dachten, das machen sie nur, weil der Teich zu klein ist und sie vielleicht Langeweile haben, haben wir die Frösche in einen viel größeren und schöneren Teich umgesiedelt. Und nun dort das gleiche Trauerspiel... sie fressen die Vögel nicht, töten sie nur...


----------



## Digicat (12. Aug. 2019)

Servus

Der __ Teichfrosch vertilgte auch den Spatzen ....

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/unglaubliche-geschichte.1663/#post-22490

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Aug. 2019)

Hi Tandyts,

erst mal Willkommen im Forum

da haste aber einen extrem alten Beitrag ausgegraben (15 Jahre alt). Der stammte wohl noch aus dem  ursprünglichen "Vorgängerforum" an das sich wohl kaum noch einer erinnert

MfG Frank


----------



## Eugen (13. Aug. 2019)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Der stammte wohl noch aus dem  ursprünglichen "Vorgängerforum" an das sich wohl kaum noch einer erinnert
> 
> MfG Frank



Ich schon und es war toll  Vorallem das "letzte" KrisenTT bei mir hatte was.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Aug. 2019)

Hi Eugen,

so viele sind wir ja net die auch schon im Vorgängerforum waren. Die Anmeldungen ab 2005 kennen es wahrscheinlich nicht mehr

MfG Frank


----------



## chrisamb (14. Aug. 2019)

Hi,
also ich hab bei uns am Teich mal eine junge Meise beim trinken beobachtet, plötzlich war die im Wasser. Ich hab gedacht die ist rein gefallen. Also sofort hinterher zum retten... hatte dann den Vogel in der Hand. Naja, eigentlich den halben Vogel, der Rest war schon im Frosch-Maul. Hab die Meise aber retten können, nach ner halben Stunde vom Schreck erholen ist die Meise wieder weg geflogen.


----------



## Tyrano86 (15. Aug. 2019)

Jetzt weiß ich auch, wieso sich die Ringeltauben auch so vorsichtig umschauen zwischen Ihren Trinkvorgängen^^ für einen Ochsenfrosch evtl. sogar machbar^^


----------

